# My Desert Goats



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I decided I should start a thread for sharing my goats life in the desert instead of continuing to piggyback on my kidding thread forever and ever 😂
Tonight we had a lovely sunset so I’ll start off with that:
The goats favorite place to bed down is the jumble of rock hill. Luna, my LGD, always stays nearby 💕


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Wow, gorgeous goats and gorgeous sunset!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

So pretty and so different from where I’m at 🤩


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh my goodness. Just stunning. That second to last picture is like goat heaven.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

L9ve it


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Amazing pictures!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Such beautiful goats and scenery.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Wow, those sunset pictures is incredible! Especially with your beautiful herd and K9 in them! 😍


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Wow it’s really pretty 😍 I need some of those chunky does 😉😂


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Such a beautiful area, and herd!!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Thanks everyone ❤
the rocks and sagebrush do look better painted in a pretty sunset 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice 😊


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Look who wants to be a yard pet… I started feeding him orange peel chips by hand and now he wants to be in my pocket all the time 🤣










I’m not sure what I’m gonna do about his beard. I was thinking of oiling it up so the burs can slip out. My dad thinks I should just cut his beard off with scissors.
He’ll never forgive me if I chop his beard off - what will he be able to pee on to rub all over the ladies? 🤣

(edited the horrible auto correct misinterpretations out 😅)


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Not the beard! Just braid it like a viking


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> Not the beard! Just braid it like a viking


Maybe if I slick it up with oil I can comb the burrs out and then braid it 🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I agree...Leave him his beard...please! He looks like such a sweet boy. Love all your girls! They.look GREAT! Beautiful pictures!💕💙


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Prowler here keeps the mice down who would be feasting on spilled feed. 😊


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

What a gorgeous herd and landscape. It looks like goat paradise!  💗


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

BarnOwl said:


> What a gorgeous herd and landscape. It looks like goat paradise!  💗


Thank you! They are pretty lucky 😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## TheUnfetteredAcre (Jul 19, 2020)

you have a great eye for landscapes. Your herd is beautiful too!


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

I am also desert. Same sagebrush and dirt. Goats make it heaven.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Penguingirl said:


> I am also desert. Same sagebrush and dirt. Goats make it heaven.


Hopefully both our deserts get a good drink this weekend! Get the fall feed to start growing! 🍀


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Prowler here keeps the mice down who would be feasting on spilled feed. 😊
> View attachment 239533


Prowler is so gorgeous 🥰.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Hopefully both our deserts get a good drink this weekend! Get the fall feed to start growing! 🍀


We are praying for a drink even on the rainy side… fingers crossed


----------



## Sophie123 (Feb 18, 2019)

Beautiful goats....but what in the world do they eat?? LOL ( stupid question from GREEN SW Virginia....)


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

@Sophie123 thank you 😊
That’s basically a picture of our driveway with a rock hill in the center turn around area. They like to lay out and chew cud in the driveway and also sleep there if it’s not rainy.
We do have some meadows with tall grasses, cat tails, willows, chicory, alfalfa here and there, and of course dry hillsides with sagebrush, rabbit brush, salt brush. They get a variety 😊
We only have a few months of green before it starts changing 😅


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Luna laying out surveying the area








She was watching the goats who were just across the fence from her picking up leaves in the dry lot. Until they saw me out there and had to come see if I had anything for them 😂








☝ Flippy and her 3 boys… they are getting bigger! Not too much smaller than her😁















all the kids have seemed to pick up speed on their growing now that it’s not so hot anymore. The last few weeks have had some good growth 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Oh goats.. always ruining pictures by coming over to see what you have 😂🤣😂


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Ps I love your farm… so different from here and so pretty at the same time


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> Ps I love your farm… so different from here and so pretty at the same time


Yeah, that loose powder dirt is gorgeous 🤣

haha, just kidding. I know what you mean, I was just being funny about my last pictures showing dirt. 😉


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I agree, it’s gorgeous!
The stone barn makes it look like another country. 

Good to hear the kids have grown so much. That’s what you were hoping for!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

MadHouse said:


> I agree, it’s gorgeous!
> The stone barn makes it look like another country.
> 
> Good to hear the kids have grown so much. That’s what you were hoping for!


Yes I love the barn!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Welll Ive gotta question....Did you ever get those burrs out of Beasts beard? He is so cute...he needs.his long beard...🤣😂😍


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Welll Ive gotta question....Did you ever get those burrs out of Beasts beard? He is so cute...he needs.his long beard...🤣😂😍


He’s lost some of them, but a few are still there- I should have worked on it after doing his feet yesterday while he was laying down all dramatic. 😆
We had to trim my horses feet before our hwy ride tomorrow tho so I didn’t want to take up more of my dads time…
Don’t worry- I’m not gonna cut his beard!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thats a relief!😂🤣🥴😉


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Whew… thanks for the beard update 😂🤣😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😁


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I love all these pictures. What a beautiful farm and animals.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Gorgoeous!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

This morning my goats were all over the woodpile. They’re craving the bark off the rounds of cottonwood all of a sudden! 😅
The rain we got at the house last night left a skiff of snow just above us… not sure if temp change had anything to do with their new craving. The woods been sitting there all summer!








they went after the branches too. Lol
















it’s amazing how deep they can peel the bark- they might eat my wood pile 😆


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow...so pretty. Must be wonderful to stare at that while sipping hot coffee in the morning! 😘 Hey that rain soaked bark is alot sweeter than dry & crunchy!😂🤣


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Wow...so pretty. Must be wonderful to stare at that while sipping hot coffee in the morning! 😘 Hey that rain soaked bark is alot sweeter than dry & crunchy!😂🤣


Good point! The rain must have softened it up and made it smell tantalizing for them 😂
Yeah, I haven’t spent too much time outside this morning. But the sun is shining so I’d better get out there and get something accomplished before I have to go to town…


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

My goats won’t eat bark but they like thin branches


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> My goats won’t eat bark but they like thin branches


Mine are part beaver by the looks of it 😆


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Mine are part beaver by the looks of it 😆


😂😂. Mine will also eat pine shavings when I first put them down… yours are just less lazy than mine🤣🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😁


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I wonder if I should go rotate the rounds for them? 😂
They’re still hitting them pretty hard every morning. Lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Dinner time 

























someone was looking hopeful lol









Sweetpea was quite put out with me not letting her in to eat. I should have named her Big Bertha or perhaps Ursula… look at her, wasted away to practically nothing 😆


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Those are great pictures!
I love the dots on some of your goats’ backs.

I hope Ursula is pregnant this time. Is she the herd queen?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

MadHouse said:


> Those are great pictures!
> I love the dots on some of your goats’ backs.
> 
> I hope Ursula is pregnant this time. Is she the herd queen?


Thank you 😊 
Sweetpea aka Ursula should be bred. I didn’t see her come back into heat. I have her marked as bred on 9/13… she had twins as a FF, trips as a 2F, and then twins last year as a 3F. I thought for sure she’d have quads with how big she was last year 😆 
But she always has a big healthy rumen even when not bred, and those big horns that go straight out to the side, so that’s kind of why I make her wait outside for everyone else to eat. She may not have taken over herd queen completely, but she’s right up there- especially if food is involved 😆
Once the boys are gone and there’s a little more space for everyone to eat, I might let her come in and eat with everyone. Her other heavy hitting companion will be gone by then too… freezer camp is quickly approaching.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

What are your troughs made out of?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> What are your troughs made out of?


Pvc pipe find on CL! I cut a big 10” pipe into 3 and then used adhesive to add the edging to help keep feed from going over and to sturdy it up since it was rather brittle. I have a thread on it, I’ll go to it and tag you if you want. I’m pretty happy with how they turned out. Less dirty feet in them and no bowls tipping over!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Oh man why do they put their feet in the feeder! This is way cool thanks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love ❤


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I guess my air stagnation warning is over… todays wind was cold! But the elm leaves floating down to the ground was appreciated 😊
























they also found a stash added to their pen… they hardly finished their grain before they attacked the leaves as if they hadn’t seen them all day 😆


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I love your goats so much lol. They are just so enjoyably fat!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I love your goats so much lol. They are just so enjoyably fat!


Hey- she’s standing in her hind legs while eating so she can work on her glutes 😆


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Hey- she’s standing in her hind legs while eating so she can work on her glutes 😆


That’s what they all say 😉 jk I’m one to talk my goats jiggle when they walk 🫣


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

mmmmm leaves 🤤


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww they all look really good and Happy to eat those leaves!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love ❤


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I love how they got so excited for the secret stashes in the barn. What a neat idea. Your goats are so stinking cute. Too bad they’re all such skinny, starving little things.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

FizzyGoats said:


> I love how they got so excited for the secret stashes in the barn. What a neat idea. Your goats are so stinking cute. Too bad they’re all such skinny, starving little things.


Yes, feel very sorry for them… then bring more leaves… it’s all part of their grand scheme 😆


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

These two boys look like they’re doing a line dance or something 😂
(Ignore the burrs, they keep finding more 🤷🏼‍♀️)


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

You are right!
Did you put on a dance video on a big screen and they are copying?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I suspect Boer Mama is the choreographer and is the one busting the moves for those boys. "Shake your grove thing"


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Now I can’t look at that picture without imagining the goats doing a choreographed dance to Shake Your Groove Thing.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

They need little cowboy hats 🤪


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Too hysterical 🤣🤣🤣!!!!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Truth be told… I was actually carrying some spooky empty feed bags flipping in the breeze and they’d run off a bit and look at me and then as I continued on to the gate they’d run off some more. I thought it was funny cus the brown one at least is one of my friendlier bottle babies 😂

so I didn’t even have a guitar playing let alone a screen..
but I love the idea of little cowboy hats on them!

I think we can add a dance routine into @Doe C Doe boers! tricks for her wether to learn! With the little hat of course! 😂


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

I demand choreographed goat dancing videos!!!!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Sadly… I’ve got to say goodbye to these boys in another week or so. Maybe chip n dales will be the buyer? Lol
Gonna have to get our dancing goat videos from somebody who’s training a wether… hmm 🤔


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Truth be told… I was actually carrying some spooky empty feed bags flipping in the breeze and they’d run off a bit and look at me and then as I continued on to the gate they’d run off some more. I thought it was funny cus the brown one at least is one of my friendlier bottle babies 😂
> 
> so I didn’t even have a guitar playing let alone a screen..
> but I love the idea of little cowboy hats on them!
> ...


I think I can fit that into the schedule somewhere 😝


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Sadly… I’ve got to say goodbye to these boys in another week or so. Maybe chip n dales will be the buyer? Lol
> Gonna have to get our dancing goat videos from somebody who’s training a wether… hmm 🤔


I might have to seriously work on this I like a good challenge 😂. You all come up with some easy moves for me to teach him lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I might have to seriously work on this I like a good challenge 😂. You all come up with some easy moves for me to teach him lol


Start one step at a time and then later combine the moves 😂


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I might have to seriously work on this I like a good challenge 😂. You all come up with some easy moves for me to teach him lol


There are people teaching, performing, and competing, dance moves with their dogs. I haven't looked into whether or not instructional videos are available. Probably will be all sorts somewhere online though. Goats are intelligent and depending on the temperament, eventually learn how to comply willingly to what is asked of them. The only similarities between a goat and a dog learning some of these steps would be they both have four legs and the goal being to synch with the human who also adds flare to the moves. There might be some inspirations that could be adapted for a goat.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

NigerianNewbie said:


> There are people teaching, performing, and competing, dance moves with their dogs. I haven't looked into whether or not instructional videos are available. Probably will be all sorts somewhere online though. Goats are intelligent and depending on the temperament, eventually learn how to comply willingly to what is asked of them. The only similarities between a goat and a dog learning some of these steps would be they both have four legs and the goal being to synch with the human who also adds flare to the moves. There might be some inspirations that could be adapted for a goat.


It’s crazy how smart goats are! So far Walter knows four tricks he’ll do anything for a treat 😂. That’s a good idea about using dog training tutorials!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Looks like they’re plotting something… better keep an eye out 👀🤔😂


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I think I can fit that into the schedule somewhere 😝


Thank goodness you will come through!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> It’s crazy how smart goats are! So far Walter knows four tricks he’ll do anything for a treat 😂. That’s a good idea about using dog training tutorials!


Videos!!! You need to get Walters you tube up!!!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Looks like they’re plotting something… better keep an eye out 👀🤔😂
> 
> View attachment 242285


So adorable 🥰


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

BloomfieldM said:


> Videos!!! You need to get Walters you tube up!!!


I might eventually start a youtube channel 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂😁


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Tonight I sorted the boys off and left them shut in the pen. Gave them a bunch of leaves to eat to distract them from the fact that they couldn’t snuggle up with their mamas tonight. 😅






















The time has come to say goodbye to them all 🥹


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

The boys look excited about checking out the barn!
I hope all goes well for them and you.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

They were excited about the leaves I brought them to distract them. Lol
Unfortunately, my dad called me this morning and he’s not feeling well. Yesterday he thought he was recovering and going to be able to go today, but he woke up worse with his sinus cold going on. 
so it looks like these boys get another month to grow since the next sale isn’t until Jan 14th due to the holiday schedule. 🤷🏼‍♀️
that will only give me 3-4 weeks to focus on the does diets before the first kids should start arriving… not quite what I wanted, but still about right. Seems like most people don’t change things up much until 4-6 weeks prior to kidding…


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So sorry to hear about your dad’s cold and the plan change.
Good that the timing will still work out with the feed change.
Sometimes we make decisions and then life makes its own decisions for us.
Maybe in the end this will be better and you will get more money at the sale.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

I hope your dad feels better soon! I’m sorry the boys are hanging around longer than you planned but hopefully Madhouse is right and you get more money


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Thanks guys ❤
I have to admit I was looking forward to it being a little less crowded and hectic at feed times. But it is what it 😅
I guess this will keep me from being too impatient waiting for babies! If the boys were gone, I’d probably be spending my days already looking under goat tails and it’s way too early for that yet! 😆


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I spread some chips around the feeding stations this morning. My little beavers were checking out my wood chip pile. Hopefully they still go for the feed over the chips this evening 😆


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I wondered who the beavers were… until I saw the pictures! So cute!


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

My goats love shavings… so I’m sure they would love chips too. Pre-chewed branches


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

@MadHouse , I already had claimed they were 1/2 beaver after the way they’ve been attacking my fire wood rounds 😆
So this didn’t really come as too big a surprise lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂


----------

